
Small Talk: Cynical view on why the common past time is a a waste of time - SteveTooth
http://thetooth.co.uk/lifestyle/small-talk/
======
greenlblue
Possible remedy: [http://thetylerhayes.com/2010/02/24/video-talk-like-you-
like...](http://thetylerhayes.com/2010/02/24/video-talk-like-you-like-you-
know-care/)

~~~
thetylerhayes
Ditto. Glad you like it.

EDIT: Here's a direct Youtube link (to the actual performance, not the "flying
typography" video in my original blog post):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNIBV87wV4>

